# SKY TV in NJ?



## aguilazul206

Today while wandering through my neighborhood, I noticed a house with a SKY TV dish. Is this possible to to get reception this far away from Mexico? as I assume that is what they would be receiving. It seems we are way too far away. When I asked someone eariler they told me I would need a 6' or larger dish if I wanted to attempt receiving anything. As I know my landlord would never approve of me proping a monster that big, I know my dream of getting all the channels from Mex isn't going to happen anytime soon.

Anyone have any idea what they may be using it for is not SKY? It seems to be facing in the same general direction as Dish and DirecTV. 

Sebastián


----------



## SimpleSimon

While I'm not familiar with SKY TV, but it appears that they use PAS 9 @ 58W, which is way far away from the E* and D* core birds - the dish would appear to be pointing in a much different direction.

And given the signal footprints of the parts of PAS9 used by them, I think you're right - you're not going to get SKY TV in NJ.

Lyngsat has some information here: http://www.lyngsat.com/pas9.html

So, what makes you think he's getting SKY? The logo on the dish? That doesn't mean anything. The dish hardware is generic - either C- or Ku- band - and can be used for lots of stuff. "Same general direction as ..." is a LOT of sky (no pun intended). Could be any/all of at least a dozen slots at 2 degree separation.


----------



## Guesst925XTU

I know someone who has it here in South Jersey. They're using a 36" dish on thier roof.

They had to struggle to get the dish to see above the tree line and the dish looks almost like it's aiming "down".

The one poroblem is that signal stregnth is very low, they lose signal from just clouds and get freezing on certain transponders depending on the time of day.

I'd reccomend a bigger dish and somewhere with a better line-of-sight.

Here's a footprint map.
http://www.mysatpros.com/images/pas9-1.jpg


----------



## aguilazul206

Wow that is pretty good with a 36" dish. I live in South Jersey as well, so maybe this is doable. I am just concerned as to what my landlord may say as I put up a 6' dish on the roof hahahaha

How does he get the service? Does he just use an address in Mexico? I really think if this is possible it would be the best option for our TV viewing pleasure. 

Thanks for the info, 

Sebastián


----------



## Guesst925XTU

Yes, he uses an address in Mexico where his family resides.

One correction to my previous post. He claims that his dish's elevation is around 35 degrees. It's the precarious way his dish is mounted that makes it appear to aim lower.

Also, as I said before, he says he doesn't always get all transponders.

Before doing this I would keep in mind any/all legal issues and also that using a 36" dish will be "iffy".


----------



## Baldur

Hi,
I live in Maryland and my brother lives in Mexico. He is a current subscriber to SKY over there and he wants to give me a subscribtion as a gift for me. He knows how I suffer from not having my channels over here. This is why. So if I pay my subscription as If I live in Mexico, can I get the signal in Maryland?
That will be great! 
So is it worthwhile to tell him to go ahead and get the subscription and then I have to go down there and bring the receiver and LNB here. My concern is if the signal will be strong enough. Then buy a dish about 1.2 m in diameter and if it will work with the original LNB?
Thank you so much for your information.
If you could ask your neighbour more about his setup, that will be greatly appreaciated.
Thanks again,
Baldur


----------



## RJS1111111

According to this thread, people in South Jersey can (barely?) get Sky Mexico with a 36" dish, so your chances of success in Maryland with a 1.2 meter dish should be even better. The pointing elevation will be reasonably high, since the difference in longitude is not that great. The biggest problem is that the beam isn't pointed anywhere near your direction, so the signal will be weak, and the dish won't be easy to point properly.

Just don't tell "justalurker" what you're up to! 

And yes, your original Sky Mexico LNB should work just fine with the bigger dish.


----------



## Baldur

Thank you for your advice.
Do you think aiming that dish will be tough? Is this b/c of the elevation or b/c with a large dish simply is harder to aim correctly?
Would I need special equipment to position it?
Thanks again RJS1111111!


----------



## RJS1111111

Baldur said:


> Thank you for your advice.
> Do you think aiming that dish will be tough? Is this b/c of the elevation or b/c with a large dish simply is harder to aim correctly?
> Would I need special equipment to position it?
> Thanks again RJS1111111!


A large dish *is* simply harder to point than a small one, but you're also faced with the bigger problem of looking for a very weak signal. Some special equipment might be helpful. A sat finder might be almost essential for locking in a decent signal.

A BUD installation on a motorized polar mount would make the job a lot easier.


----------



## el ilegal

RJS1111111 said:


> According to this thread, people in South Jersey can (barely?) get Sky Mexico with a 36" dish, so your chances of success in Maryland with a 1.2 meter dish should be even better. The pointing elevation will be reasonably high, since the difference in longitude is not that great. The biggest problem is that the beam isn't pointed anywhere near your direction, so the signal will be weak, and the dish won't be easy to point properly.
> 
> Just don't tell "justalurker" what you're up to!
> 
> And yes, your original Sky Mexico LNB should work just fine with the bigger dish.


i live in canada and i have sky mexico i have a 80cm fortec dish and i have not problems whit the signal


----------



## el ilegal

este es el coverage de la banda ku de sky en usa y mexico y si lo pueden cojer en su localidad yo en lo personal lo tengo en canada con una antena fortec 80cm y todo bien les pongo la huella del satelita el coveraje k tengo es el de braxil y canada pero si tienes fta con una antena de 80cm apuntala asia el pas9 58west y hasle un power scan y si te baja cubavision y los mosaicos de sky si tienes recepcion pork al bajarte los mosaicos de sky te baja los demas canales pero no se ven por k estan ecriptados solo los mosaicos k son los de publicidad suerte


----------



## el ilegal

si kieres una caja de sky te vendo la mia es legal y puedes pajar las mensualidades llamando a un telefono en usa k sky tiene especial para los k vivimos aqui


----------



## RJS1111111

> este es el coverage de la banda ku de sky en usa y mexico y si lo pueden cojer en su localidad yo en lo personal lo tengo en canada con una antena fortec 80cm y todo bien les pongo la huella del satelita el coveraje k tengo es el de braxil y canada pero si tienes fta con una antena de 80cm apuntala asia el pas9 58west y hasle un power scan y si te baja cubavision y los mosaicos de sky si tienes recepcion pork al bajarte los mosaicos de sky te baja los demas canales pero no se ven por k estan ecriptados solo los mosaicos k son los de publicidad suerte


This is the Ku band coverage for Sky in the USA and Mexico and if they can get it in their area -- I personally have it in Canada with a Fortec 80cm dish and all [is] well -- I put them [enter the channels into the receiver?] -- the satellite footprint that I have is that of Brazil and Canada -- but if you have [an] FTA [receiver] with an 80cm dish, point it at PAS9 (58 deg. WL), and you have a "power scan", and if you are subscribed to Cubavision and the Sky "mosaics"(?) [then] you have reception, since by subscribing to the Sky "mosaics"(?) you subscribe to the rest of the channels -- but they are not [ordinarily] seen [on a Sky receiver?], because only the published/publicized "mosaics" (?) are encrypted. [What/Good?] luck.



> si kieres una caja de sky te vendo la mia es legal y puedes pajar las mensualidades llamando a un telefono en usa k sky tiene especial para los k vivimos aqui


If you want a Sky box [receiver] I [can] sell you mine -- it is legal and you can pay the monthly installments [by] calling a special telephone [number] in the USA that Sky has for those of us who live here.


----------



## Baldur

Hola El Ilegal,

Gracias por tu informacion. Yo tengo una caja de SKY Mexico legal. No la he probado aca en MD donde vivo, porque no estoy 100% seguro que se pueda recibir la senal de PAS-9 y su senal Ku de Mexico hasta este paralelo.
Por favor confirmame que puedes ver la senal de SKY Mexico, porque quiza lo que recibes es SKY de Brasil que llega por banda Ku a Canada.
Nuevamente, muchas gracias por tu informacion.

Baldur


----------



## el ilegal

Baldur said:


> Hola El Ilegal,
> 
> Gracias por tu informacion. Yo tengo una caja de SKY Mexico legal. No la he probado aca en MD donde vivo, porque no estoy 100% seguro que se pueda recibir la senal de PAS-9 y su senal Ku de Mexico hasta este paralelo.
> Por favor confirmame que puedes ver la senal de SKY Mexico, porque quiza lo que recibes es SKY de Brasil que llega por banda Ku a Canada.
> Nuevamente, muchas gracias por tu informacion.
> 
> Baldur


sabes segun el la senal del pas 9 te puede llegar perfectamente a md yo tengo sky mexico con 90 de potencia y 89 de calidad lo k nesecitas es una antena de minimo 80cm y el lnb universal k es para coger el pas 9 y mucha presicion para localizar el satelita y la imagen k te pongo arriba donde aparece braxil es lo k el satelite manda asia brasil y usa y canada y no tiene k ber nada con sky brasil


----------



## Papapitufin

Can somebody help me on setting up my sky receiver? The guy tha sold it to me said it was already configured but I messed it up. I went to ajuste avanzado and changed the LNB settings and now I do not know how to get it back to where it was. If somebody has one working I would really apreciateyour help. I live in the US and I am trying to get it activated legally but I have to find the signal first.

Thanks!!!


----------



## smartsky

si estas cerca de la frontera, llevatelo y si no deja me fijo en el mio a ver si te puedo ayudar ..
Saludos


----------



## pepepopa

Ok, so I´ve heard many people asking about how to get sky in maryland or new jersey, but how about Montana?, the image of the beam looks reasonable, but I am no expert on this matter.

I currently live in mexico, but might be moving to montana, I have sky legally, but I know it´d be hard to take the dish with me, but my LNB is universal, so, to the people who know better, are my chances good to receive the signal???


----------



## Papapitufin

Alguien me puede decir cual es el numero de Sky en US. 
Tengo señal y todo listo solo tengo que activarel servicio. 

Gracias Raza!!!!!

Mandenme un Privado si no lo pueden poner aqui.


----------



## dish500

what about sky mexico in washington state, i have a receiver with a paid subscription, how big of a dish will i need, and can i really find it, i know azimuth is 110 and elevation is 10-12. and that the satellite is located at 58 degrees west, am i pointing in the right direction or do i point at a different direction, i only need to find the signal so my programming will come on automatically. please help. thanks i am using a 32 inch dish with a ku band lnb, i will also be using a fortec atar disch 100 cm with with a ku band lnb which is suppost to pick up satllite signal from atlantic and pacific satellites, will thi work. thanks.


----------



## pepepopa

Were you able to get the signal?

I´d like to know


----------

